# My hedgehog is blind!



## Lexis6011 (Mar 1, 2013)

So I took my Hedgie to the vert about a month ago and they told me he is blind! He is an albino! I was wondering how much this changes a hedgies personality! My hedgie is always afraid and hates being out of his cage. I understand its because he is blind, but i was hoping someone would have some ideas on how to play with a blind hedgie and help calm him down! 
Thanks!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

In his cage, keep everything in the same place so he knows where it is.

When you clean his cage, leave at least one "not cleaned" item in so it always smells like home. For example, if you take out his wheel, dishes, liner, and hat for cleaning, don't wipe down the igloo. Next time, clean the igloo and everything else except maybe his hat. 

When you go to get him out of his cage for snuggle time, keep his schedule consistent. Try and pick him up at the same time each morning/night so he's expecting it and not caught unaware. Talk to him first -- give him some advanced warning that you'll be scooping him up. A distinctive word like "scoop, scoop" a few moments before reaching under him would be a nice warning of impending pick-up. 

During snuggle time, I'd keep him close... So far, my hedgies have been snugglers; not runners, so I come with that perspective. You might try a routine like letting him wiggle his way up your sleeve (Marlee loves that) or sitting on your belly under your t-shirt (Satin loved that; Tex too) or in the crook of your arm (Satin and Bella are fans of that area). If you have to move, or adjust yourself, a word like "wiggle, wiggle" might help - he may be able to associate that with "hey, something's about to happen... it's not being picked up... but it'll be over soon" may help. Then, of course, "scoop, scoop" when it's time to scoop him up and go back to his cage. 

Other hedgies are runners... you may be able to set up a little play area for him (keeping locations of everything very consistent). And let him explore with his nose. A mealie hidden here... a mealie hidden there... 

And, of course, double-check that your vet is right. Being an albino doesn't necessarily equal being blind. And consider that there are degrees of visual impairment. He may see light & dark. He may see some shapes. Experiment a little by soundlessly wiggling your fingers closer and closer to him.


----------

